

Backtype (YC S08) launches google alerts for comments - moses1400
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/18/backtype-launches-google-alerts-for-blog-comments/

======
omakase
We updated BackType Alerts today by launching BackType Subscriptions:
<http://www.backtype.com/subscriptions>

With subscriptions we'll update you by email or RSS whenever a new comment is
made on a post or HN thread you're following.

~~~
Shamiq
Great solution for this problem: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=396186>

I wonder if you guys can work out something with pg to have it integrated
directly into HN.

------
emmett
I like backtype, but searching for "justin.tv" gives it fits. It keeps giving
me things about random "Justin"s, or about "TV"s, which is _not_ what I'm
looking for.

~~~
omakase
Thanks for spotting that. If you change your query to "justin.tv" with the
double quotes included it will work in the meantime.

------
mtw
i've been using the backtype alerts for a while now, looks like techcrunch is
summing up old news (plus the little tidbit about subscriptions at the end

~~~
omakase
You're right, we launched alerts a little while ago, subscriptions are the new
addition to the alerts service today.

Hope the alerts are working out well for you. If you're looking to keep track
of lots of threads on news.yc give subscriptions a try and let me know what
you think. (mm [at] backtype [dot] com)

------
Raphael
Techcrunch is getting really lazy. This story, in particular, is confusing and
inaccurate.

I do like me some Backtype, though.

